# Paris Is In Surgery



## PuppyVision (Feb 22, 2015)

Our baby is in surgery. 
Sorry there hasn't been any talking dogs videos recently. This was due to several things happening all at once and then an accident with our smallest 11month old Maltese, Paris. 
Two weeks ago, our Paris jumped off the sofa and immediately began to Yelp in pain. Initially we thought something was broken but after a few minutes, she seemed alright and was walking around again. 
The following day she developed a limp and was from time to time would lift her leg when walking but not all the time. 
As the weeks went on, we had been gathering the money together to get her seen by the vet. 
He x-rated her two days ago and told the bad news. 
Paris's two back kneecaps are popping in and out. This accounts for why, some days she is fine and then all of a sudden, her leg go from under her. 
The right knees is worse that the left but both need surgery to tighten the ligaments. 
Unfortunately, we can only afford to get one repaired at the moment and will have to leave the other for a few more weeks to sort out our finances. 
Apparently, this is a common problem with small dogs and the vet said the jump from the sofa had nothing to do with the actual problem of the knee was it would have happened anyway in time. 
Only a few months ago, we had to cancel our pet insurance due to our current financial situation. 
That was one of the most costly bad decisions we have made. 
We have four fluff balls and the premiums for four dogs was a tad high to say the least. 
The moral of the story and advise to others, if you have pet insurance, keep it.
If you don't get it. 
We don't and it is cost us money we just don't have. But dogs are like your children and in times of need, you will do anything to make them better. 
Can't wait for her to
Come home today and then it operation second leg in a few weeks and more recovery time. 
I hope to get recording soon again and will make more Talking Dog videos before and for Christmas. 
Best regards everyone. 
Joe


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry that happened to Paris. Yes, the luxating patella is a common problem in Maltese. Jumping from high surfaces does make the problem worse. I'll be praying that Paris recovers quickly . There are many members here who have had that surgery on their dogs, I agree with getting and keeping pet insurance. I have it on mine. You never know what could happen. 
Get well soon little one.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry this happen to your little one. Hoping she will be bouncing around in no time.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that Paris had to have surgery. My Sissy has LP but is not to the point where she needs surgery. I agree, pet insurance is important for emergencies. I have insurance on my two. Hopefully Paris's other knee is not bad and surgery may not be necessary.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Paris is adorable. Hoping all goes well with her surgery.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe, poor little Paris! I hope the surgery goes well for your precious little girl!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Paris and the surgery. I hope she is on the mend soon.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sorry about Paris and your struggles. I hope she's better soon and that things get better for you guys as well!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about adorable little Paris. Hope she recovers quickly!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry, prayers all goes well with her recovery


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers and healing thoughts for Paris. Let us know how she does. I never taught Tyler to jump on furniture or do flights of stairs after learning on this forum about the LP issue. But it can happen doing nearly anything. And yes I agree about pet insurance. I bought it when I first got Tyler and it has been incredible when we ran up thousands of dollars in bills over the past year. They continue to pay 80% of folo up visits, blood tests, meds, etc. Though premiums are high the money we've been reimbursed is way over the money we put out.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's Paris doing?


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Paris. I do worry about that with mine. They are so fast at jumping up and down Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know pet insurance isn't so available all over Europe.
We had double surgery on Kitzi as a young guy but he still limps---here is hoping your baby does fine. It is usually a success so that is positive. It may be his issue is from arthritis or some other issue & not the LP surgery. He does not let it stop him! 
Sending best wishes to Paris & will look for an update.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Any news on Miss Paris? Hopefully she did just fine and will be better in no time. Its a little hard to keep them contained during the healing process, but she should bounce back


----------



## PuppyVision (Feb 22, 2015)

*Paris update*

Wow. Thanks a million for all your kind words and concerns about Paris. 
She is doing just fine. She was sore when we brought her home and was on pain killers until yesterday. However,we didn't give her any today. She seems fine. 
She is limping around and her leg looks like a chickens leg after being plucked. She has to be kept confined for the next ten days and lifted in and out to the garden. 
She seems happy in her little house away from the other three. She hobbled back in herself earlier when I let her out. 
She has a two inch scar on her leg. I can't photo her at the moment because she is sleeping and I don't want to wake her. 
Thanks a million everyone. 
You are such nice people. 

Joe and - Paris, Griffin, Jamie and Macy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad to hear that you little Paris is doing so well and I wish her a very speedy recovery. Keeping her confined will probably be the biggest challenge and I am sure that she will be fine.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joe, I'm sorry I just saw your thread, I'm glad beautiful Paris is doing well. I wish you and your family all the best. Sometimes we go through rough times but we bounce back with God's help. Please give little Paris loves from auntie Paula :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm glad that her surgery is over with and she's doing well. Praying for a speedy recovery for her.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Get well soon Paris. From Belle, Petey and us.


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Hope Paris has a speedy recovery :heart:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

So glad to hear that Paris is doing well. It's scary whenever our little one needs surgery. My Bella had LP surgery on both knees and her left knee still has a pin in to help stabilize it. She is doing great and doesn't limp at all anymore. Your biggest challenge over the next few weeks will be keeping Paris calm and not allowing her to jump up or down from the furniture.


----------



## paris04 (Oct 15, 2015)

Glad Paris is doing better. Hope she continues to improve daily! (I have a Paris, too!)


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

P.........patella will be over soon:aktion033:

A.........and little Paris will be bouncing again:chili:

R........recovering fast ......I hope she does:happy dance:

I.........I think she is such a cutie:Cute Malt:

S........sweet kisses to this little beauty:smootch:




.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Heal quickly Paris!*

I'm sorry to hear about :heartaris:heart:, this just happened to my boy over the summer when he jumped out of his stroller while tethered into it & fully supervised, it happened in the blink of an eye. He doesn't need surgery but it did cause the luxating patella {popping knee caps} problem to surface. My vet told me that the fall had caused the problem to begin showing symptoms, but my vet said the same thing that your vet said about that the problem would have eventually happened over time, eventually. Even though we never ever let Baby jump off of anything, he managed to sneak that one jump from the stroller past us. Needless to say we keep his stroller top closed 100% of the time now with no acceptations. I will keep :heartaris:heart: in my prayers & hope she has a quick recovery from both surgeries when she has completed them!
This is a link to the post I wrote about Baby falling from his stroller:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...-week-maltese-accidents-stroller-warning.html


----------

